# BEFORE YOU GO "DEER HUNTING" OPENING DAY



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I didn't even make it through the other shooting at deer thread as I couldn't help myself, it totally stirred my own anger and I must say something. 
Very few deer hunters in the WHOLE STATE of North Dakota could consider themselves deadly or even Skilled at shooting a running whitetail deer. Throw in buck fever and the list of "pros" gets even smaller.. Now I can't even imagine how many of you are saying " aww shucks I grew up shoot'n deer onn da run you wuzzy dats how we do it here in ND just relax " or whatever, just swallow your pride and admit its not smart for 80% of deer hunters .....plus put a rifle in a city boys hands and let him start popping shots at a running buck and its just dangerous.

I grew up around the same mentality so I know....But last year I found 1 dead buck and my friend found 2 others. This year I found ANOTHER skull with horns NO DOUBT from a slob hunter who was blasting pot shots at this poor critter who died suffering. MAKES ME JUST SICK.....NO EXCUSE....NO EXCUSE. I've shot at running deer. I have fairly good confidence out to 150 yards. But conditions have to all come together in order for me to attempt a kill. If you only shoot your "Deer Rifle" 2 weeks a year, starting in about a week, you have no business taking "POT SHOTS" at a running deer. You are just asking for a suffering animal.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

It kinda reminds me of the fact that everyone who has a drivers license thinks they are the "better" drivers and that all the crappy drivers are everyone else they (myself included) are in the elite 20% of people who are the 'good drivers' ... same thing with shooting running deer. Most people are not trained enough to shoot without wounding one and causing a "wreck". And most people are not that 20% of better than average drivers. HA!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I'll shoot a couple on the run for ya..Pretty hard to be a bad driver when your town has only one intersection. 

Pretty bad when you reply to your own thread................


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

"Repying to your own thread"

It's like peeing in your pants. Makes you feel warm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

zogman said:


> "Repying to your own thread"
> 
> It's like peeing in your pants. Makes you feel warm :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

:lol: :-?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

How come you didn't change your name to grainfarmer over here??

Haven't made enough enemies over here yet??

People are going to shoot at running deer whether you want them to or not. People are going to shoot at running deer whether you think they are quailified or not. Posting on a web site stating in a rather pompous manner that most should not be shooting at running deer is extremely arrogent. IMNSHO Not to mention pointless!! Other than to stir up crap!!

I resent the "city boy" comment. I dare say this "city boy" would be so inclined to whoop your butt in a shoot off. 8)


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"City Boy?" Aren't you the arrogant little *&%^& that thinks the whole state should practice QDM? How the hell else are you going to shoot 90% of the deer in ND if you don't shoot them on the run? Not all of us have a bunch of land with tree claims that we can set up deer stands on! Get Real!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I skinned deer for a proccessor for about 4 years quite a few years back. 
It's sad to say but I would estimate 85-90% of the deer I skinned were shot multiple times with most of those hits being in non vital areas (probably 60% had hits in the legs). Unfortunatly many hunters (and I use the term loosely) are satisfied if they get enough of a hit to "slow em down".


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ethics point taken, nobody wants to see cripples. But this is going to get ugly on attacks.

*NO PERSONAL ATTACKS FIELD HUNTER.*

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------

